# Weird lump



## Karine =^_^= (Nov 12, 2010)

I've just noticed Ishaw's got a lump on his chest. Before bringing him to the vet, I want to have your opinion please.










:?:  :?:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Awww Ishaw, you poor thing!

Does he seem to be scratching it in any way?

Has it grown at all since the last time you saw it?

I have no glue what that can be, but it almost looks like a little wart.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Veterinary visit. Lumps and bumps could be nothing more than a little benign cyst or they can be tiny little cancerous tumors. Whenever we encounter a lump we take the hedgehog into the vet, and typically I ask about having a fine needle aspirate done to determine if the lump is filled with pus or if it is filled with abnormal cells (often cancer).

Good luck!


----------



## Karine =^_^= (Nov 12, 2010)

thanks ladies. i'm taking an appointment today.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Good luck! And keep us updated. If the vet does think it may be cancerous, ask about having it excised.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Prayers that it is something simple!


----------



## Karine =^_^= (Nov 12, 2010)

It was only a scab! I don't know how he got hurt and coagulate blood enough to make me worry though. The vet cost was 98$ including the 20$ healing cream that I felt like buying but really seemed unnecessary :roll: 

It was stressing but interesting to get out of the house with Ishaw. He made noises he had never made before, such as "quack"! That was when he was really tired of being carried. I felt for him!

Thanks for your thoughts and prayers ^___^


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

So glad it wasn't anything big!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

glad he is ok  , i would try to examine anything in his cage for blood, maybe you can find evidence of what hurt him. and car trips are always interesting with Norma as well! hehe


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellent news!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

That's great to hear!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wonderful news!


----------

